# PSE Chaos



## jnwright

My wife’s Chaos arrived yesterday after a long wait…

Thanks to the guys @ The Bou Meul!


----------



## urabus

looking good :thumbs_up
she's one lucky lady...........but we all know it's part of your master plan :zip:
so.....what have you ordered for urself :wink::wink:


----------



## jnwright

Thanks Panda…

Do you recognize that sight...,thanks again!:wink:

I ordered nothing seriously yet, only the 90# limbs for the GT500:rock-on:


----------



## urabus

90lbs eeish!!!!
you do realise Gozilla and King Kong are movies


----------



## misspink

jnwright said:


> My wife’s Chaos arrived yesterday after a long wait…


Mine arrives in 2 weeks (I hope)... I can't wait!!!


----------



## urabus

that pink is starting to grow on me :embara:
Money Maker available in that colour????

yo misspink.....congrats on the new bow.....do come visit us at kings park archery club :wink:


----------



## misspink

urabus said:


> yo misspink.....congrats on the new bow.....do come visit us at kings park archery club :wink:


hey urabus... thanx and i have already visted kpac :tongue: watched some of the fita comp in january... once i get my bow and its all set up, i will definately stop by again. my bow must just hurry up and get here!!


----------



## jnwright

misspink said:


> Mine arrives in 2 weeks (I hope)... I can't wait!!!


2 weeks is great!We ordered hers mid November,took only 3 months

But the wait was well rewarded!Great bow and it shoots awesome,lot like the X-Force LD,same feel to it.Zero hand shock,Zero vibration and very quite!

You gonna love it!



Hardy,i can only imagine you shooting a pink bowimp:


----------



## misspink

jnwright said:


> 2 weeks is great!We ordered hers mid November,took only 3 months


i would die if i had to wait 3 months :mg: i've waited 2 weeks already... supposed to only take a month... i'm just keeping positive and hoping that there aren't any delays... everything on track so far :teeth:

i hope your wife is enjoying her bow!


----------



## spatan

*Hello Hello misspink wondered when you would track us down...*



misspink said:


> hey urabus... thanx and i have already visted kpac :tongue: watched some of the fita comp in january... once i get my bow and its all set up, i will definately stop by again. my bow must just hurry up and get here!!


Hello misspink,

I have not been ignoring you. We are waiting with equal anticipation upon the arrival of your "Pink PSE fiesty Chaos"... have you settled on your final setup..? the picture up top, would be the ideal for Fita. You can also grow you accessories as your skills and buget allow. I am so looking forward to meeting with you to help with it's set-up. 

:secret:I have just finished placing its (Chaos') big brother the X force Dream Season GX into a very relieved (he also waited a bit), but happy hunter's hands...:wink:

I have no doubt that you will feel the same way soon. So be strong and of good courage. Its sooo wirth the wait:wink:


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan

*Now you can give us you opinion on this bow*



jnwright said:


> My wife’s Chaos arrived yesterday after a long wait…
> 
> Thanks to the guys @ The Bou Meul!


It looks fab... this bow is going to shake things up properly as it is very attainable... only thing PSE can't make them fast enough:zip:

Oh and great pic of your wifes "Pink beauty"...:wink:

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## jnwright

Spatan,

To be Honest, I struggle to keep my hands of this little pink thing, pity I shoot a 30” and she a 25”.i still cannot believe the similarity in the feeling of the Chaos and the X-Force LD!:wink:

Man if anyone is looking for a great bow for either their wife or Kids, this is it! Very light and sits in the hand perfectly.My daughter turning 3 in March now also wants one,she says it smell very nice,must be the color that reminds her of a nice aroma:cheer2::teeth:

Yes the speed is a concern for me as I doubt that she will get clearance underneath the scope @ 90 meters


----------



## spatan

Hi James,

I am glad you approve, We have sold and setup plenty Xforce hunting bows all to very happy clients..Nice to see something well priced for the ladies...:thumb-up:

Your wife shoudn't need to get an arrow 90m out 70m will be on its limits but she should be fine there if the right spined and wieghted arrows are used and she can pull 40-42#s. Please keep us posted

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## misspink

spatan said:


> Hello misspink,
> 
> have you settled on your final setup..? the picture up top, would be the ideal for Fita. You can also grow you accessories as your skills and buget allow. I am so looking forward to meeting with you to help with it's set-up.


the setup in the picture looks great and is probably what i am leaning towards. i think i need to chat to george again to finalise the bits and pieces... and yes, also looking forward to it! 



spatan said:


> I have no doubt that you will feel the same way soon. So be strong and of good courage. Its sooo wirth the wait:wink:
> 
> Spatan:cocktail:


i am just so excited... you have no idea :teeth: the wait is killing me!

chat soon and i might come and check out the indoor champs:smile:


----------

